# TiVo Mini Apps - Are they dependent on main box?



## psu1226 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello,

I'm new to the TiVo world via my cable provider (Armstrong Cable). They've provided me with a Pace MG1 box (6 tuners and 1TB HD) and a Pace Mi3 (their version of minis) and unfortunately, they don't provide access to Netflix nor Amazon Prime apps. I'm considering purchasing my own mini to avoid paying the $5 fee I pay per month for the Pace Mi3 box and was wondering if I'd also get the ability to stream netflix from the Mini box even if not available on the main Pace MG1. I'm not really sure if the apps are loaded to the OS of the mini box or if everything is coming from the main box.

Thanks


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

You won't be able to use a retail Mini with a cable company TiVo DVR. The main DVR and Minis have to be on the same account to communicate with each other. You'd have to get a retail TiVo DVR and a CableCard if you want the streaming apps. Or you can try badgering your cable company to see if you can badger them into allowing the streaming apps to function on their boxes, but I doub that will have any effect.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

A Kindle FireTV stick ($40 -- http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-W87CUN-Fire-TV-Stick/dp/B00GDQ0RMG ) will stream from your main Tivo-- and it will also stream Amazon, Netflix, HBOGo, etc.

Only will stream recorded content though-- no live TV.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Robbo1 said:


> A Kindle FireTV stick ($40 -- http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-W87CUN-Fire-TV-Stick/dp/B00GDQ0RMG ) will stream from your main Tivo-- and it will also stream Amazon, Netflix, HBOGo, etc.
> 
> Only will stream recorded content though-- no live TV.


Are you sure it will work with a MSO-owned TiVo?


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Are you sure it will work with a MSO-owned TiVo?


TiVo's website says it works with the Pace MG1 (not that being on TiVo's support pages necessarily makes it true)

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/Amazon-Fire-TV-Setup

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Product_Information/TiVo-Pace-MG1-DVR

But for $40 (and with Amazon's 30 day return policy) its probably worth a shot....


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

There is also a caveat on the same page that says:
_Your cable provider can choose to enable or disable these features at will. You might not have access to all of the features listed, depending on which features your provider enables. To learn more, or if you need technical support for your MG1, please contact your cable provider._

I think the previous comment is correct that the DVR and mini's (regardless of manufacture) must be on the same account in order to work together. Your cable company's DVR remains on their account, and they will not let you add personal equipment.

While cable companies clearly make a profit on rental of modems and routers, they use retail equipment. The corporations have to let you buy your own if you opt for that choice. Usually payback is much less than 2 years. However, set top boxes and DVR lease terms are considered a critical part of their revenue stream and the cable companies don't make it any easier to buy and install your own equipment than they are required to by the FCC.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Pacomartin said:


> I think the previous comment is correct that the DVR and mini's (regardless of manufacture) must be on the same account in order to work together. Your cable company's DVR remains on their account, and they will not let you add personal equipment.
> 
> While cable companies clearly make a profit on rental of modems and routers, they use retail equipment. The corporations have to let you buy your own if you opt for that choice. Usually payback is much less than 2 years. However, set top boxes and DVR lease terms are considered a critical part of their revenue stream and the cable companies don't make it any easier to buy and install your own equipment than they are required to by the FCC.


 up until a few weeks ago I would have agreed but apparently you can add to your account.

Any way to get a CableCo Tivo added to my account to share recordings, etc?

Curious... why are we resurrecting a 2+ year old post?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rdrrepair said:


> Curious... why are we resurrecting a 2+ year old post?


Sometimes much can be learned by clicking on the post count to get an idea of someone's activity.

It was nice of you to answer.


----------

